

Show HN: Emphatic: SMaaS – Custom social media updates for businesses - sixbit
http://www.emphatic.co

======
sixbit
I've been busy building Emphatic over the last couple months. I wanted to open
it up to the wider community to get some feedback on the service.

To give you a concrete example of how it works there is a review of our
service on the Small Business Trends blog today:
[http://smallbiztrends.com/2014/05/custom-social-media-
conten...](http://smallbiztrends.com/2014/05/custom-social-media-content-
emphatic.html)

Any and all product feedback is welcome. All we care about is getting better
and better at what we do! Thanks in advance!

